# NISMO Pulsar is Too Hot for North America



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> Nissan has finally unveiled the sporty hot hatch we’ve been asking for.
> 
> Unfortunately it’s been uncovered at the Paris Motor Show, with no plans for it to go on sale in North America.
> 
> ...


Pulsar NISMO Concept Is The Nissan Hot Hatch We've Been Asking For » AutoGuide.com News


----------



## joshlawan (Dec 7, 2014)

Yeah, that's right but that's a great car and I think the price will be great too.


----------



## rhsquicksilver (Mar 9, 2015)

Seriously? No USA? That car would sell like CRAZY here!


----------



## Xmsteel (Mar 6, 2011)

That thing looks awesome and I'd love to see it in the states. It always seems the best cars are kept away.


----------

